# التغطية



## makala

ما معنى "تغطي على" في هذا الكلام؟

وخفت اليوم تلك الدفعة الأولى من جانب النشوئيني وجانب الدينيين، فتقاربت شقة
العلم وشقة العقيدة في أمر الخلق والتطور، وجاء القرن العشرون بعد القرن التاسع
عشر بنظرة جديدة في هذه الملسألة التي أوشكت أن تغطي على مسألة دوران الأرض
ومسألة القوانين الطبيعية في دعواها الأولى حيال العقائد الدينية


----------



## Mejeed

تغطي على : أي يكثر الكلام والإهتمام بها الى درجة الإنشغال عن الموضوع الآخر وإهماله.


----------

